# Not food, but a recipe:



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

http://chemistry.about.com/od/makechemicalsyourself/a/make-potassium-nitrate.htm

If you don't know what it's for, you probably shouldn't make it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

or Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Potassium-N...584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a879d1fa8

Or collect your urine for a long time, filter it through wood ashes, let dry and you will have Potassium Nitrate


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The blue goo doesn't stink as bad as stale piss. LOL


----------

